# TRIPLE SLAM TOURNEY



## nic247nite (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey for you tourney fishermen/women and observers... This was emailed to me from a new customer of mine, I think this is going to big and start to move toward our area in the next couple years its getting bigger and goes to a good cause you can pm me about it and I will get the more info for ya!.............................

On behalf of Bluewater Outriggers in Port St Joe, Florida, I am pleased to announce details of the 2nd annual BluewaterOutrigger Charity Offshore Classic. This years tournament will be held at the outstanding facilities of the Port St Joe Marina on June 4th and 5th 2010. The excitement of the captains meeting will begin Friday afternoon at 6:00 edt with live music, grilled sausage, cold beer and "fish story's" and conclude with review of rules, questions and of course...GREAT PRIZES!! Fishing can begin after the conclusion of the meeting and weigh in from 2:30 till 6:30 edt Saturday.

We are proud to announce our charity this year is the "warrior beach retreat" and the "<SPAN id=lw_1267171308_0 class=yshortcuts>forgotten coast warrior weekend". These charity's will directly benefit our veterans returning with traumatic injury's and we will have several "warrior fishermen" and their families participating in our event.

This year we have added Wahoo and Mahi/mahi to last years species of <SPAN id=lw_1267171308_1 class=yshortcuts>King mackerel, <SPAN id=lw_1267171308_2 class=yshortcuts>Spanish mackerel, red snapper,and grouper with the 1st prize remaining $2500.00, 2nd $500.00 and 3rd $250.00. The entry fee's have remained at $200.00 with early entry of $175.00 by May 23, 2010. Optional entry's will be just as last years with Rick Carrie from Docksides handling the optional entry category. 

We will have a Junior division for anglers under 16, and the BluewaterOutrigger Charity Classic will be the 1st leg of the Panhandle <SPAN style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #0066cc 1px dashed; BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%; CURSOR: hand" id=lw_1267171308_3 class=yshortcuts>Kingfish Slam. The slam will include the Marquardts Offshore Classic July 30-31 and the 14th annual MBARA kingfish tournament August 28 awarding $5000.00 in <SPAN id=lw_1267171308_4 class=yshortcuts>cash and prizes to the boat with the most cumulative weight of king mackerel at the end of the MBARA event.

Make sure to put JUNE 4-5TH 2010 on your calendar and be a part of the festivities. Bring the whole family to enjoy the weekend that will include activities Saturday at the marina beginning at 1:00 edt with live music, kid games, a <SPAN id=lw_1267171308_5 class=yshortcuts>community fish fry and weigh-in starting at 2:30. Our weighmaster Capt Trey Landry will keep things rolling along with some local "dock rats" to keep fish on the scales.
All 59 entry's from last year know how much fun last years tournament was, and fishing it enabled a generous contribution to our charity and a new reef for MBARA. So help make this year a huge success and enjoy the family oriented weekend that will benefit a group that has given more than most of us can imagine......

Check out last years pictures and results at <SPAN id=lw_1267171308_6 class=yshortcuts>www.bluewatercharityclassic.com


----------



## nic247nite (Oct 10, 2007)

I will getting brochures get a hold of me !!!!!!!!!!


----------

